#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  Search within Contacts with wildcard character

## ElmerS

Hi,

I am looking for a way to find (filter out) all contacts whose names begins with: EL or: el

I tried Advance-Search and on the advanced I have chosen the the "Full Name" field then the "contains" condition and typed: el*

No match was found although there are at least 5-6 of such.
(Outlook 2003)

What did I do wrong ?

Thanks in advance,
Elm

----------


## Paul

Elmer, I'm using Excel 2007, but I would think it should work the same in 2003.

Just leave off the asterisk.  When I tell it to find all last names that "contain" the letters 'Co' (without the quotes), it returns any and all records that have 'Co' somewhere in the last name.

----------


## ExlGuru

Get some information from there:

http://dev048.virtualaccord.com/va_c...arch_tips.html

----------


## ElmerS

Thank you, both.

Elm

----------

